# How many square feet will 16000 BTU's heat?



## flamegrabber (Jul 15, 2008)

In an older, reasonably insulated house?

When outside temp is ~35*.

Anyone have a ballpark figure?

Thanks,

FG.


----------



## mkmh (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going to guess 600 square feet.
Depends also on room/house layout, ceiling height etc.

16000 BTUs is a little more than 3 of those portable electric space heaters running on full blast.

I am heating approximately 1400 square feet of my home with a 35,000 btu pellet stove...but the layout is excellent, insulation is above average and I use some small fans to get the convection currents going. Even when the temp gets down to 15 or so this stove does a good job with the space.

Your results may vary


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 16, 2008)

too open a question, depends on the r factor the space is inslulate to 16Kbtu on a constnt output is a signifigant amount of heat , i could see it heating 1200 sq ft , or maybe not even a 1 car garage  it all depends on retention.


----------



## flamegrabber (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info guys.

Here's another question:

When square feet is calculated for this purpose ( pellet stove heating capacity ), is it normally done as the sum of every room's length's * width's?, or the outside length * width of the house/structure, multplied by the number of floors to be heated?

Thanks again,

FG.




			
				stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> too open a question, depends on the r factor the space is inslulate to 16Kbtu on a constnt output is a signifigant amount of heat , i could see it heating 1200 sq ft , or maybe not even a 1 car garage  it all depends on retention.


----------



## hoverfly (Jul 16, 2008)

I would think total sqft of living space, "inside".


----------

